

Laptop and Tablet in one - Lenovo Ideapad Yoga Review - Drughi
http://ultrabooksreview.com/catalog/lenovo/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-59343898/overview.html

======
antidoh
For years (years), this has been the obvious configuration to me for a laptop.
Very happy to finally see it happening in a credible offering.

Not obvious from the pictures, but at about 6 minutes into the video it shows
th screen completely flipped around flat in tablet-only mode.

The only improvement I'd make is to have the optional sleeve that covers the
keyboard in tablet mode be somehow integrated with the unit, maybe something
that slides from the bottom and then flips around to cover the keyboard.
Otherwise that sleeve will either be lost or left at home.

Now what's left is to have these things more mainstream, and then gain Linux
support.

------
Drughi
Only two cons: -Lack of Ethernet port -Non-backlit keyboard

